# whoa...feathered mantis



## mantisguy101 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hmm..i dont know how long this has been out, but very interesting little bugger

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=htt...%3DJQO%26sa%3DN


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 30, 2008)

:blink: Any idea what kind it is?


----------



## Andrew (Jan 30, 2008)

Yeah, that pic has been around for a while. In fact I think there was a pretty lengthy discussion about it too. If I remember correctly, it's a _Paratoxodera sp._


----------



## Moosashi (Jan 30, 2008)

says it is Paratoxodera cornicollis (Malaysian Feathered Mantis). Also says born in Bath, UK in Feb 2005. the website of who photographed it was at the bottom of the pic and it has bunches of pics of malaysian mantids, etc : http://www.angelfire.com/yt/kpyehi2/index15.html


----------



## spawn (Jan 31, 2008)

Has not been in culture since that guy had it in Poland I believe. Difficult husbandry I believe last time I contacted him (about a year ago).


----------



## Nosr (Jan 31, 2008)

Whoa that looks sick

I cant wait till I get good at mantids and get some cool looking ones.


----------



## Christian (Jan 31, 2008)

This one is a nymph of _Toxodera beieri_. Old photo. Has never been in stock. Until now, most _Toxodera_ specimens survived less than a week in captivity.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 31, 2008)

Christian said:


> This one is a nymph of _Toxodera beieri_. Old photo. Has never been in stock. *[SIZE=12pt]Until now[/SIZE]*, most _Toxodera_ specimens survived less than a week in captivity.


Ohhhhohoho...Are you keeping any?


----------



## Christian (Jan 31, 2008)

No. That would be a nice one. Maybe I used the wrong spelling. No specimen I know of survived the first week, and I refer to all species of this group.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 31, 2008)

Ahh, I must have read it wrong. My bad.


----------



## joossa (Feb 1, 2008)

Is this _Paratoxodera cornicollis_? ...That's how it's labeled...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/3614...57594476410221/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/3614...57594476410221/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/artour_a/3614...57594476410221/

Very nice Mantis.... ^_^


----------



## Christian (Feb 1, 2008)

No. _Paratoxodera_ have a straight pronotum with one or two lobes on it. The photos show (at current state of knowledge) _Toxodera fimbriata_.


----------



## tier (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi

edit: I deleted most of this post and edited the part underneath.

Somebody told me they live only in higest parts of trees, others told me they only live in fern???

I know they were seen on Java once, but isn't Java's nature destroyed too much for any Toxos left?

regards,

tier


----------



## Christian (Feb 1, 2008)

Ca. 90% of Java's pristine nature should be destroyed already, but some NP are left and usually the higher peaks are also still forested. That these taxa live in high trees is rather unlikely. They are understorey dwellers.


----------



## Morpheus uk (Feb 1, 2008)

Whats the one on flickr calld?


----------



## joossa (Feb 1, 2008)

Morpheus uk said:


> Whats the one on flickr calld?





Christian said:


> The photos show (at current state of knowledge) _Toxodera fimbriata_.


----------



## mantisguy101 (Feb 1, 2008)

its such a pity that they dont do well in captivity. such a delicate and spectacular mantis...


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 2, 2008)

Some mantids do better when left in the natural habitat rather than in captivity. This species must be very sensative to changes from their natural habitat that they don't last very long in captivity, and deforestation isn't helping.


----------



## Christian (Feb 2, 2008)

They may be a trick to breed these. It just hasn't been found out yet. Or, they maybe are really not made for captive breeding...


----------

